# Wer kann mir bei Java-Programmierung helfen ?



## Meike (19. Jul 2006)

Hilfe!

Ich muss etwas mit Java programmieren und habe keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll !!!!    

Stehe zudem sehr unter Zeitdruck.

Wer sich mit sowas auskennt und mir helfen kann/will meldet sich bitte an meine E-Mail:

Meike.Siemons@mailnetzwerk.de


Vielen Dank im voraus
Meike


P.S.: Das ganze soll natürlich nicht kostenlos laufen, wer mir hilft bekommt auf jeden Fall ne Überraschung....  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jul 2006)

Ich verschieb das mal.

Du kannst dich ruhig hier zu deinem Projekt äußern.


----------



## padde479 (20. Jul 2006)

Hi Meike,

ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass Du ein paar Informationen zu Deinem Projekt hier postest, dann kann man sich auch ein paar Gedanken dazu machen und abschätzen, wie groß der Aufwand wird.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## AlArenal (20. Jul 2006)

@padde:
Hoffentlich ist der Aufwand nicht so groß wie deine Schrift..


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Jul 2006)

lol...
Hoffentlich ist die *Überraschung* so groß wie die Schrift


----------

